
Denormalize by Configuration - rehrenreich
http://www.1schema.com/
======
rehrenreich
1Schema = Visual Schema + Formulas + configurable Denormalization Engine

Later, we will include benchmarking, profiling, and dynamic recommendations in
schema designer.

Make NoSQL accessible to everyone!

